# It is pleasant to be back.



## Flaneurette (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello friends,

I have been away for a couple of years, and lost my previous account. Some might remember me as Sasje. Under that name, I released a collection of free Kontakt instruments, such as the VI-Celestia synthesizer. Health-wise, I have been through a lot that prevented me to do much. It is obvious I have a lot to read up! 

I've also heard Bob passed away... a great loss for sure. I remember him very well, and his contribution to Kontakt scripting was indeed notable. Bob is a legend in his own right. And we had interesting discussions about kontakt and KSP.

A few years ago, I dreamed of having my own little business & shop, developing virtual instruments. This year, I will take steps to further that dream. 

It is pleasant to be back.

Alexandra.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 2, 2017)

Welcome back! Great having you back.


----------



## Flaneurette (Feb 2, 2017)

Thank you for the kind words Frederick!


----------



## Jaap (Mar 4, 2017)

Welcome back and great to hear you are taking our dream onto the next step! Good luck and looking forward to see the results


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 4, 2017)

Welcome back, Alexandra.


----------



## Flaneurette (Apr 6, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Welcome back and great to hear you are taking our dream onto the next step! Good luck and looking forward to see the results



Yes... it would be nice, but it looks like it won't be possible, at least for a while (or maybe never at all). Having a dream and all the skills, is one thing, realizing it is something else. My health not very stable. I thought it was. In reality though, it is not.

I'm going to take a break again and seek some more treatment, mainly for depression and other mental health issues that continue to throw obstacles unto my path. Eh, that's life.


----------



## SillyMidOn (Apr 6, 2017)

Flaneurette said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have been away for a couple of years, and lost my previous account. Some might remember me as Sasje. Under that name, I released a collection of free Kontakt instruments, such as the VI-Celestia synthesizer. Health-wise, I have been through a lot that prevented me to do much. It is obvious I have a lot to read up!
> 
> ...


Welcome back


----------



## Flaneurette (Apr 6, 2017)

SillyMidOn said:


> Welcome back



Eh... ok. I'm just about ready to leave for a while. But thanks.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 6, 2017)

Flaneurette said:


> Yes... it would be nice, but it looks like it won't be possible, at least for a while (or maybe never at all). Having a dream and all the skills, is one thing, realizing it is something else. My health not very stable. I thought it was. In reality though, it is not.
> 
> I'm going to take a break again and seek some more treatment, mainly for depression and other mental health issues that continue to throw obstacles unto my path. Eh, that's life.



I am really sorry to hear that! I know that path unfortunately and it can be very hard on everything, though good that you have set your priorities on what to do first with seeking treatment instead of pushing through or ignoring (I did that for many years and it came at a cost, though later with years of therapy I managed to pick things up again). 
I wish you all of luck and most of all a good health!


----------



## SillyMidOn (Apr 6, 2017)

Flaneurette said:


> Eh... ok. I'm just about ready to leave for a while. But thanks.


Opps, sorry, I was typing that as you posted your latest update, I do apologise unreservedly. But I wish you the very best of luck with everything.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 6, 2017)

Flaneurette said:


> Yes. It robs me of my life. Have schizophrenia. Although I am good at denying it. I was doing good for a while. But then it hits me like a freight-train. Robbing me of my present and future yet again. Very debilitating. It's like: I want to, I can, I'm over-prepared and have all the skills, but this illness just imprisons me by saying; _Nope. You can't do it. I'll block you in reaching whatever you want. _
> 
> I'm going offline for a while again.



Oh that is tough to deal with...so sorry to hear that Alexandra!


----------

